# Rarest Kodak Camera



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2006)

...to go on sale soon!

Check this sub-mini prototype (16mm film) built in Germany under the Kodak name:

Kodak_Prototype

Get your checkbooks ready!


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

awww....it's so cuuuuute.....  

Buy it for me, Mitica! Just cause, you know, I'm swell! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Buy it for me, Mitica! Just cause, you know, I'm swell! :mrgreen:


 
Sure thing, Terri. Lemme write a check right now...


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Sure thing, Terri. Lemme write a check right now...


Fabulous. I'll pm you my address. You're paying for shipping, too, right? I assume you'll overnight it to me. :mrgreen: 

I think I'll give you a rep point for this - you're such a pal! :hug::


----------

